# Eure Aktuellen Multiplayer(MMO) Frust Momente..



## Dwayne1988 (12. Juni 2014)

Allgemein was sind so eure Multiplayer Frust Momente? 
Die euch so Aktuell den Spiel Spaß versauen?

Meiner ist grad Arma 3 Altis Life auf Server mit verwandten angefangen bissel Geld mit Obst Transporten zu machen und nebenbei bissel geplant wie man im Spiel vorgehen wird mittels Sprach Chat.
Nach einer kurzen Pause kam Trennung und wurde von der Schranke getötet und verlor alles dabei hätte mit schon das Auto für 100k leisten können. 
Anschließend versucht nochmal neu mit Kohle und Kupfer an Geld zu kommen da Obst faktisch nichts bringt.
Als die Kupfer Veredlung grad verlassen hatte hörte ich nur noch Schüsse um mir herum und fuhr abseits der wege.
Am ende war ich angeschlagen Fahrzeug hinüber und hing fest und konnte nur noch einen Respawn benutzen.
In der Zwischenzeit fuhr mein Verwandter schon einen LKW den er sich durch Admins leisten konnte die ihm Geld für gaben was er nicht mal zurück zahlen muss. 
Nebenbei sind die Admins so frei und nutzen ihre Position auch sonst aus um sich mal auf die schnelle Geld oder einen Helikopter etc zu spawnen.
Für mich ist wohl hier das ende irgendwo ist das nicht mehr schön wenn wenn andere Leute nur Cheaten und man selbst sich alles erarbeitet .
Zumindest weis ich nun wie es Spielern geht die sich immer über Cheater aufregen die Fairplay zunichte machen ^^


----------



## Bunny_Joe (12. Juni 2014)

-------> Such dir nen anderen Server? xD


----------



## Cross-Flow (12. Juni 2014)

Multiplayer Frustmomente ? Warcraft 3 TFT das ganze BNet von Russen überschwemmt 2on2 rt ist kaum noch möglich...


----------



## hundElungE (12. Juni 2014)

Moin.

"Bf4.exe funktioniert nicht mehr" ist eine neverending story für mich.


----------

